# Guess what I'm doing



## GreginND (Jan 9, 2013)

It's about time I did this.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 9, 2013)

Is this a before and after pic ?

I bet it will come out great !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Skeeter Pee?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, it's been about 36 hours since I inoculated with EC1118 and it is slowly starting to ferment. It is in a rather cool (58°F) basement. I realize this is a low temperature for fermentation but it is in the range for this yeast.

Since I've never made a SP before and really don't have a lot of experience with fermenting blueberries at different temperatures, care to give me any advice?

My idea is a cool slower ferment will bring out more fruity extraction from the berries.

What are the pros/cons to cool vs warmer ferment for SP? for blueberry?

Thanks.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 12, 2013)

My pee likes to be very warm when it ferments. Well into the 70s. Borderline 80. Otherwise it ferments pretty slow. I use EC1118 and it seems to do well at the warmer temp. If you want more flavor from the berries you might not want it that warm but low 70s i think would work well.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Greg! I make a blueberry SP that I call _Jet Blue_! You are going to love it! I ferment mine in the 72-74F range usuing the EC-1118. Works great!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2013)

Anything high in acid like SP better be under real good conditions like a nice warm temp with nutrient as your stressing the yeast already.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Wade is quite right. I'd keep that stuff warm. You'll get better extraction from the blueberries that way.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks folks. I have plenty of nutrients in it but it is going too slow. I've moved it to a little bit warmer location and if that doesn't work I'll try to throw a heater by it.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 11, 2013)

I just racked this today. It is still slowly finishing and has a current gravity of 1.004. It's tasting good and the color is amazing.


----------

